# UVB tube light clips - glue to roof?



## Flitter (Jun 27, 2015)

For bearded dragon setup...

I'm running a T8 UVB light and I have some plastic mounting clips which came with the controller. I was wondering if there are any glues I could use to mount the clips to the viv which wouldn't be problematic at the heats the UVB (and basking bulb) will put out.

Clips are some kind of plastic. Viv is wooden.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

They should have holes for screws inside, that's the best way,

If not we suggest that aquatic silicone is used 

John


----------



## Flitter (Jun 27, 2015)

There are screw holes, I'm just trying not to screw anything into the wood as it's only 18mm thick and I don't want to split it.

Will take a look for aquatic silicone.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

use a screw like no.10 (crosshead) about 15mm long after using a bradawl and you will not split the wood:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6b/Screw_types.jpg

after time some clips become brittle and will be easier to replace this way

all mine are put up like this


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

They used to come with a stainless steel clip but most have changed them to the plastic to cut costs. have a look on flebay you can buy stainless clips on there, screw them on you will get a better longer lasting fitting.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

the fitting for uv bulbs are crap, I wish the manufactures would get their acts together


----------

